# Excited about finding this site HOG IPC?



## djkermie (Feb 10, 2009)

I was wondering if there are communitys of users for specific consoles , IE HOG IPC??? and I am a beginning programer and need some basics about ideas on Color choice. Ive been told my looks are too " Dark " at times and i think i need help on what colors are best for what songs im lighting ETC.. so a beginner lighting design video/ trainning.. information????


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 10, 2009)

While I don't know if there is a forum for HOG PC, (though there probably is), to answer your second question: 

If you want to learn lighting design, here are some hints:

1. Stick around here and read the lighting forum vivaciously. You'll learn a lot in a short period of time. 
2. If you're at a college or a university, check out any books they may have on the subject. Look into Inter-library loan. Public libraries do ILL as well, but the college/university library generally will be able to get it for you as public libraries have limited funds to sign up for ILL services.
3. Book/DVD list - check out this (rather messy) Collaborative Article: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/5981-theatre-books.html
4. Subscribe to as many Industry Periodicals as you can. Click on that link and you'll find almost all of them are free. 
5. The biggest tip: Don't be afraid to experiment with new design styles. Keep it safe, obviously. But don't just stick with the same type of design every time. If you have the ability, start a design with plenty of headroom in the schedule so that if something doesn't work, you can change it.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 10, 2009)

djkermie, welcome. You asked a two-part question, so here's a two-part (3-part) answer.
1. High End Systems has a User's Fourm for the Wholehog3 family of consoles at Wholehog 3 General Discussion - High End Systems Discussion Forums. This is not a design forum, but rather an operation, programming, and hardware/software forum.

2. As for design, lieperjp's post makes good recommendations. Enter the word "color" into our search box for various threads. While it may sound elementary, Slow songs=blue, congo; Fast songs=white, pink has worked for decades, back to and including the times (this morning, for some) when all we had was a followspot and borderlights of red, white, and blue.

3. See these wiki entries: 
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary/7679-lighting-concept-lighting-statement.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/9166-color-mixing-lighting.html
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/9171-mccandless-system.html


----------

